# PADDY



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Paddy thought he`d found treasure with his new metal detector until he was 60 ft down and realised he`s wearing steel toe caps


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

